

Post-pixel - bdfh42
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2008/11/postpixel.php

======
thwarted
I'd be more willing to believe the death of the pixel is neigh when more
people are using desktops larger than 1024x768, which still seems to be the
minimum acceptable browser window size still.

------
bdfh42
The iconic pixel is still there - when you come to draw a set of Icon images.
What looks OK at 32x32 starts to look like an early Pacman image at 16x16.
Still a fight after all these years.

